# US Open ~ Who's watching?



## Trekchick (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm the girl who's tag line was:
I'd rather watch Jello set than watch Golf

But I've gotten excited about the intricacies of the game and love watching the pros work their magic on the gorgeous terrain.

You couldn't peel me away from the TV during the Masters this year.
With Fathers Day plans it will be more difficult to watch the whole thing on tv but I'm glad i have golf on XM and an iphone to keep me in the game.


You?


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 18, 2009)

Heck, been watching the Golf Channel 2 hrs a day since monday. Love golf and love the fact it's being played in NY again @ "The Black". I wont miss too much of this tourney on the tube.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 18, 2009)

I'll be into it on the weekend  !!


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 18, 2009)

sux its raining today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm watching and to me watching televised golf is more exciting than televised skiing..what time does Tiger tee off?


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 18, 2009)

grilledsteezesandwich said:


> i'm watching and to me watching televised golf is more exciting than televised skiing..what time does tiger tee off?



8:06 am


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2009)

So far there are currently 16 players over par in early 1st round action...and just one player below par...We are experiencing a torrential downpour and our weather heads towards Strong Island..


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 18, 2009)

Who's keeping tabs on Twitter?

I'm not Twitter Savvy but I may just start to get with the program to follow the Black

http://twitter.com/usopengolf


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2009)

Got it streaming in the office today - XM on in the office too, and then the bags are packed and ready to head down to Long Island tonight 

On the grounds Friday/Saturday  Woo Hoo!!

Sunday - watching it back at home on the big screen with my Dad and kids 

If Monday is needed,  I'll once again be a lump on the couch at home


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Who's keeping tabs on Twitter?
> 
> I'm not Twitter Savvy but I may just start to get with the program to follow the Black



I just look at www.golfweb.com


----------



## Philpug (Jun 18, 2009)

Gonna be a real tough one for them today. Survival mode for these guys. Damn, no television coverage till 10, trying to follow however I can. For some reason The Golf Channel HD is not activated and have to watch regular broadcast. 75 will be a good round today, many will be over 80 once the heavier winds come in. IMHO, since they started play, the only reason it should stop is for lightning.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 18, 2009)

Folks, that's why they call them Golf umbrellas


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks UGLY down there now - not a good sign that player's are having the grounds crew squeegee off the greens


----------



## Philpug (Jun 18, 2009)

I am not sure how much you would have to pay me to stand out there today to watch this. I have been to one PGA golf tourney (Waynesboro) and really didn't see much, I cannot imagine going here (with the amount of crowds there are at the U.S. Open) to just catch glimpses of shots. I'd rather watch from the comfort (and dryness) of my own chair and watch the best angles and replays of almost every shot.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 18, 2009)

Twitter said 220 volunteers were deployed to squeegee.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 18, 2009)

Even several years back when I played 20 or so times a year and considered myself a golfer, about the only time I'll flip it on is the final 9 if the winner is still up in the air.

I don't care how talented the players are, watching golf bores the heck out of me.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2009)

Philpug said:


> I am not sure how much you would have to pay me to stand out there today to watch this. I have been to one PGA golf tourney (Waynesboro) and really didn't see much, I cannot imagine going here (with the amount of crowds there are at the U.S. Open) to just catch glimpses of shots. I'd rather watch from the comfort (and dryness) of my own chair and watch the best angles and replays of almost every shot.



Having been to the US Open at Winged Foot 3 years ago, all I can say from a fan perspective is the vibe in the crowds around especially the marquis players is really something you need to experience to believe.  I will though hands down admit that from a coverage perspective, what I'm seeing streaming online in my office today and what I'll see on TV Sunday will be vastly superior to what I'll actually see with my own eyes at Bethpage the next 2 days,  but, the entire crowd factor on the course in no way can be doen justive by TV IMHO


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2009)

Richard Bland is plus 6 through five holes..maybe somebody will shoot in the 90s or even 100..


----------



## Philpug (Jun 18, 2009)

Tiiger Woods shot an 80 in a tourny, for some reason, I thought it was here in 02 under similar conditions, I just checked the 02 scores and it wasn't. Where was it that he shot an 80?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Richard Bland is plus 6 through five holes..maybe somebody will shoot in the 90s or even 100..



Looking at the weather radar and seeing how the trees are swaying in the wind there now, if the USGA doesn't halt play,  I think it's a safe bet that someone will shoot a couple of shots either side of 90 today.  

You just really can't fathom how tough a US Open course is in US Open Conditions until you've actually walked on the grounds and seen how thick and nasty the rough is, the contour and speed of the greens, the narrowness of the fairways and how LLOONNGG some of the holes are.

To put it into perspective, what NBC will show I believe on Saturday, when they took a couple of celebrity "good" golfers and then had a contest for one "regular" guy to play Bethpage (I believe it was either Tuesday or Yesterday) under US Open conditions with a gallery watching is a great thing.  You'll see a single digit handicapper shoot 90 something and walk away feeling satisfied with their round - 99% of the golfing population just can't truely fathom how tough that course really is


----------



## Philpug (Jun 18, 2009)

Horsey +9 thu 7


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2009)

Philpug said:


> Tiiger Woods shot an 80 in a tourny, for some reason, I thought it was here in 02 under similar conditions, I just checked the 02 scores and it wasn't. Where was it that he shot an 80?



Might have been Winged Foot in '06 or the infamous Ugly 3rd round in Carnoustie back I belive in '05 during the British Open - his 1st tourney back after his father died and the only major of his professional career where he didn't make the cut


----------



## Philpug (Jun 18, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Looking at the weather radar and seeing how the trees are swaying in the wind there now, if the USGA doesn't halt play,  I think it's a safe bet that someone will shoot a couple of shots either side of 90 today.
> 
> You just really can't fathom how tough a US Open course is in US Open Conditions until you've actually walked on the grounds and seen how thick and nasty the rough is, the contour and speed of the greens, the narrowness of the fairways and how LLOONNGG some of the holes are.
> 
> To put it into perspective, what NBC will show I believe on Saturday, when they took a couple of celebrity "good" golfers and then had a contest for one "regular" guy to play Bethpage (I believe it was either Tuesday or Yesterday) under US Open conditions with a gallery watching is a great thing.  You'll see a single digit handicapper shoot 90 something and walk away feeling satisfied with their round - *99% of the golfing population just can't truely fathom how tough that course really is*



I am not a very good golfer (I play as if bogey is par) and I would not even want to get near this course. I played Merion twice in tournament conditions and both times, the member I played with wouldn't let me keep score, they said it would be demoralizing and they were right. Both those times were from the whites, I cannot imagine playing this course at 7400 yards let alone in these conditions and with these galleries.


----------



## Philpug (Jun 18, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Looking at the weather radar and seeing how the trees are swaying in the wind there now, if the USGA doesn't halt play,  I think it's a safe bet that someone will shoot a couple of shots either side of 90 today.
> 
> You just really can't fathom how tough a US Open course is in US Open Conditions until you've actually walked on the grounds and seen how thick and nasty the rough is, the contour and speed of the greens, the narrowness of the fairways and how LLOONNGG some of the holes are.
> 
> To put it into perspective, what NBC will show I believe on Saturday, when they took a couple of celebrity "good" golfers and then had a contest for one "regular" guy to play Bethpage (I believe it was either Tuesday or Yesterday) under US Open conditions with a gallery watching is a great thing.  You'll see a single digit handicapper shoot 90 something and walk away feeling satisfied with their round - 99% of the golfing population just can't truely fathom how tough that course really is





drjeff said:


> Might have been Winged Foot in '06 or the infamous Ugly 3rd round in Carnoustie back I belive in '05 during the British Open - his 1st tourney back after his father died and the only major of his professional career where he didn't make the cut


Found it... It was Carnoustie, but 02, he shot an 81, 3rd round.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 18, 2009)

Yep and that's why Ferrety calls it CarNASTY


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yep and that's why Ferrety calls it CarNASTY



Based on his 1st few holes today, something tells me that a guy from the "Car-nasty" neck of the woods, Paddy Harrington's only chance of playing the weekend at Bethpage is if his 2nd round doesn't finish until Saturday AM 

Paddy's game isn't very pretty this AM


----------



## Philpug (Jun 18, 2009)

Suspended. Play.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2009)

Philpug said:


> Suspended. Play.



You might as well save that one to your clipboard theere Philpug as I'm guessing it won't be the last time that phrase is used the next 4 to possibly 5 days


----------



## Philpug (Jun 18, 2009)

drjeff said:


> You might as well save that one to your clipboard theere Philpug as I'm guessing it won't be the last time that phrase is used the next 4 to possibly 5 days




LOL.

I was going to stay home and watch Tiger in the AM, now I will go to work and maybe leave early to watch the late (early) rounds.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah did u see the standing water on that last green -?  

Agree Doc,  Harrington's game just isn't there today


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 18, 2009)

Philpug said:


> LOL.
> 
> I was going to stay home and watch Tiger in the AM, now I will go to work and maybe leave early to watch the late (early) rounds.


Do they have TV at work?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2009)

Lastest MNW radar image makes it look like the last of the real heavy stuff should clear Bethpage within the hour.  Hopefully by 2PM or so the course will be playable.

I'm thinking that I'll be stopping at my local sporting goods store on my way home from work and getting a pair of Gore-Tex hiking boots to bring with me tommorrow + Saturday(going to need them it looks like) - unfortunately my pair of Gore-Tex hiking boots are up at my place in VT and not here with me in CT


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 18, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I'm thinking that I'll be stopping at my local sporting goods store on my way home from work and getting a pair of Gore-Tex hiking boots to bring with me tommorrow + Saturday(going to need them it looks like)




if it gets really bad, you might want a pair of galoshes.  these could fit in just fine on the golf course:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> if it gets really bad, you might want a pair of galoshes.  these could fit in just fine on the golf course:



Now, if those came in a size 12 in my ancestral heritage Scottish tartan plaid




we'd be talking! :lol:


----------



## Geoff (Jun 18, 2009)

Gee.  I just flipped on ESPN.  Watching a golf course dry is worse than watching paint dry.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Lastest MNW radar image makes it look like the last of the real heavy stuff should clear Bethpage within the hour.  Hopefully by 2PM or so the course will be playable.
> 
> I'm thinking that I'll be stopping at my local sporting goods store on my way home from work and getting a pair of Gore-Tex hiking boots to bring with me tommorrow + Saturday(going to need them it looks like) - unfortunately my pair of Gore-Tex hiking boots are up at my place in VT and not here with me in CT



I'd wear Tevas..the ultimate footwear for a rainy day..nothing like feeling the long island soil between your toes..I've never been to a pro golf tournement..maybe I'll check out the Ladies open at Saucon..


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 18, 2009)

all finished for today.  They'll try again 7:30 AM tomorrow.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2009)

Just read the bottom of ESPN's coverage while at lunch - lock the doors, see 'ya in the AM - round 1 suspended until 7:30AM Friday 

A bunch of the greens they were showing had more resemblence to a water hazzard 

DEFINATELY stopping on the way home from work and getting some GOOD waterproof foot apparel!


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 18, 2009)

drjeff said:


> DEFINATELY stopping on the way home from work and getting some GOOD waterproof foot apparel!




http://www.muckbootcompany.com/


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> http://www.muckbootcompany.com/



Thanks Camp! The place I was going to stop at on my way home is actually on their dealer list


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 18, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Thanks Camp! The place I was going to stop at on my way home is actually on their dealer list



Best boot I've ever had for staying warm and dry---my wife calls them my "farmer boots", whatever, ain't no fashion show baby.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 18, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> if it gets really bad, you might want a pair of galoshes.  these could fit in just fine on the golf course:


Do you have any idea how funny it is that a guy with your username posted that! 
:lol:


----------



## Philpug (Jun 18, 2009)

This is from Jason Sobels Blog on ESPN....



> _3:25 p.m. ET: Those earlier vents and complaints? Those were nothing -- absolutely nothing -- compared to this, from Matt in the City of Champions:_
> 
> I purposely scheduled my vasectomy for this morning so that I can do nothing but lay around and watch four days of U.S. Open golf and ice down my boys. I get home just in time to find out the first round has been cancelled for today! And there is nothing -- and I mean NOTHING -- else on TV right now. Somebody please shoot me!



ROFLMAO


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 18, 2009)

OMG  2 funny !!!!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 18, 2009)

Yup, that's a goodn'


----------



## Philpug (Jun 18, 2009)

If Bethpage Black was a ski area, what would it be?


----------



## Geoff (Jun 18, 2009)

Philpug said:


> If Bethpage Black was a ski area, what would it be?



Almost as flat as Okemo?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 19, 2009)

no refunds or rain checks or _anything_ for the first round $100 tix?  OUCH!

From the linked-to article:

"_But for crying out loud, you play about one-quarter of the day, and you're not giving refunds? You're not inviting the Thursday fans to come for Monday's golf if there is any? (And that of course could happen.) You're not giving them a credit to a future USGA event in the New York area? You're not going to let them apply the cost to a visit to the USGA museum, and a free bucket of balls at its testing center? Or to a green fee at one of the courses at Bethpage?_"


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 19, 2009)

Philpug said:


> This is from Jason Sobels Blog on ESPN....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO!
Thanks for making me spit my morning coffee on my monitor.



Philpug said:


> If Bethpage Black was a ski area, what would it be?



Bridger


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 19, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> no refunds or rain checks or _anything_ for the first round $100 tix?  OUCH!
> 
> From the linked-to article:
> 
> "_But for crying out loud, you play about one-quarter of the day, and you're not giving refunds? You're not inviting the Thursday fans to come for Monday's golf if there is any? (And that of course could happen.) You're not giving them a credit to a future USGA event in the New York area? You're not going to let them apply the cost to a visit to the USGA museum, and a free bucket of balls at its testing center? Or to a green fee at one of the courses at Bethpage?_"


Holy smokes!  Every sport I've attended had some sort of rain check for situations like this.
This policy hurts.


----------



## Philpug (Jun 19, 2009)

I can see that the course can handle X amount of spectators especially in these conditions. 
 If they go past 4 days, what do they do then? Sell more tickets? IMHO, any tickets from days 1-4 should be valid on day 5


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 19, 2009)

Philpug said:


> If Bethpage Black was a ski area, what would it be?



Overpriced and lacking in customer service based on that tix policy


----------



## Philpug (Jun 19, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Overpriced and lacking in customer service based on that tix policy



Over priced? it is $55.00 to play a course that they the US Open on??????


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 19, 2009)

Philpug said:


> If Bethpage Black was a ski area, what would it be?



Not sure if you're aware of this, but Bethpage Black actually WAS a ski area.

NELSAP page


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 19, 2009)

referring to the open tix situation , altho FWIW i have no desire to play it when so many other beautiful courses are closer . At the end of the day its still just a game about knocking balls into gopher holes . and i never bought into :" champagne effect price theory" :wink:


----------



## Philpug (Jun 19, 2009)

Thursday ticket holders will be allowed in Monday if the tourny is still going on. Not sure if that is the case if it is the playoff.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 19, 2009)

Philpug said:


> Thursday ticket holders will be allowed in Monday if the tourny is still going on. Not sure if that is the case if it is the playoff.





that's a fair compromise.  a no-brainer.

wonder how many people are going through their trash now after having thought they ticket stubs were worthless?


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 19, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> Not sure if you're aware of this, but Bethpage Black actually WAS a ski area.
> 
> NELSAP page



That's a cool little piece of information. 


Who'd have thought the course would be like this today after yesterday when it was more fitting for a kayak?


Since I don't have cable at my office, I'm following the live streaming on the USGA site.  Its not so bad, all things considering.

At 3 I'll probably switch to NBC.


Bet DrJeff is having a great time......


I gotta spend more time with my golf clubs.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2009)

74 for Tiger Woods..go David Duval!!!!


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 20, 2009)

Anyone think Rocco will pull it off this year?

At this point, its anyone's game, but I wouldn't sell Tiger short just yet.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 20, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Anyone think Rocco will pull it off this year?
> 
> At this point, its anyone's game, but I wouldn't sell Tiger short just yet.



Wish I could say yes to Rocco, but I can't. With the weather moving in he's out. You're right about Tiger---I think all yesterday did was piss him off so look out for Tiger. Phil is hitting it great, if he finds his putter I like his chances. There's too much golf left, but with the adverse weather it will be a long hitter who pulls this one out.


----------



## Philpug (Jun 20, 2009)

Raining here now, headed that way. This has been a tail of two "groups", both with two different extremes in advantages/disadvantages from the other.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2009)

David Duval tied for 6th place after two rounds...Da Damn!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2009)

Based on the rain I just came through leaving the open and the ridiculous amounts of mud already there its going to be an interesting final 36 whenever it ends!


----------



## Philpug (Jun 21, 2009)

Late start today, they will be playing on Monday.

What amazes me with this scoring is not that Barnes is just-8, he is -8 on a 7400 yard par 70 course. In all fairness, with 500+ yard par 4's (although not all were set at 500+), this should be a par 72, if that was the case, he would be -12 after 36, that is redonkulous for U.S. Open golf. Personally, I don't see HIM keeping this place, especially having all this time to <think> about "being the leader of the U.S. Open after 36 holes", but with the course continuing to play soft, most any of the other "names" that are under par have a serious chance. Monday will be every exciting. Not only would Tiger have to play perfect Tiger Golf, which he can, but there are 30+ other people in front of him which would all have to play mediocre golf on a course that is playing easier than harder, which is unlikely.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeff, if you were going to go for a great day at the US Open Friday was a good pick.  

I was going to spend some time watching today but instead I'm going golfing with my dad for Fathers day.
He hasn't golfed at all this year since he had some major issues with his shoulder so it will probably be a slow round. Still, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 21, 2009)

Philpug said:


> Late start today, they will be playing on Monday.
> 
> What amazes me with this scoring is not that Barnes is just-8, he is -8 on a par 7400 yard par 70 course. In all fairness, with 500+ yard par 4's (although not all were set at 500+), this should be a par 72, if that was the case, he would be -12 after 36, that is redonkulous for U.S. Open golf. Personally, I don't see HIM keeping this place, especially having all this time to <think> about "leading the leader of the U.S. Open after 36 holes", but with the course continuing to play soft, most any of the other "names" that are under par have a serious chance. Monday will be every exciting. Not only would Tiger have to play perfect Tiger Golf, which he can, but there are 30+ other people in front of him which would all have to play mediocre golf on a course that is playing easier than harder, which is unlikely.


I hadn't thought of that, but you're right. 

I also don't see Rocco making a twofer, but he's still in the running, along with a bunch of other solid runners.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 21, 2009)

Go David Duval!!!!...the Noon restart gives me plenty of time to clean my apartment..looking forward to the golf action today.  Unfortunately I won't be able to watch final round coverage tomorrow as I'll be in the truck helping with deliveries...I missed the final round of the Masters cause I was driving back from VT.  Well there's always the British Open...where Tiger has another shot..and not only is he too far back..he's not playing that well..yesterday he looked no different than any ordinary player..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 21, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Jeff, if you were going to go for a great day at the US Open Friday was a good pick.
> 
> I was going to spend some time watching today but instead I'm going golfing with my dad for Fathers day.
> He hasn't golfed at all this year since he had some major issues with his shoulder so it will probably be a slow round. Still, I'm looking forward to it.




TC, Friday was really cool to be there, the fact that the fans were battling the ground conditions as much as the players were just added to it, especially as the day went on and the HUGE gallery got a few more beers in them and a bunch of extra mud on them .  I spent about an hour late Friday afternoon just sitting in the bleachers to the left of #17 and it was a blast up there, both seeing some great shots and interacting with some really folks.  The other weird thing in this day an age is that your in a place with roughly 50,000 other folks (42,500 tickets sold + over 10,000 volunteers) and NOBODY has a cell phone! 

And I can say that after being a bump on the couch today watching about 95% of NBC's coverage, TV just doesn't do the actually hilliness of that course justice,  and I'll guarentee that one of the things that makes the Black such a tough test of golf is that many a person playing it, while carrying/pulling their bag(no carts allowed on the black anytime) is that alot of them will be physically tired by the time they head back across the road to tackle 15, 16,17 and 18 which are beastly holes in their own right.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 22, 2009)

Dr Jeff, thanks for that description.  
A few things have really given me a heightened sense of the game in the past year.  One of which was attending the Buick Open.  I must have looked stooopid with my awe struck face watching these guys do what they do.
The other thing that really gave me a heightened sense of the game is a commitment to walk instead of always getting a cart.

Right now, I've got to leave the coverage of the US open to go to a meeting, Damn!!!


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 22, 2009)

can't get better than this.  Mickelson in 3 way tie with Glover and Duval, on 17


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 22, 2009)

oh man, he bogeyed 17


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 22, 2009)

Duval sneaking up with 3 birds in a row, currently on 16


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 22, 2009)

Glover takes it


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 22, 2009)

I had a meeting at 12:30 and figured that Phil would have the advantage with his experience.
When I came out of the meeting it was to hear Gover's interview on the USOpen XM station. 
Glover's interview revealed a very impressive character.  He had quite an emotional path to this event, and he came through!

Congrats Glover!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 22, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I had a meeting at 12:30 and figured that Phil would have the advantage with his experience.
> When I came out of the meeting it was to hear Gover's interview on the USOpen XM station.
> Glover's interview revealed a very impressive character.  He had quite an emotional path to this event, and he came through!
> 
> Congrats Glover!



Yeah i got home from playing today just as interview was going on  -- seems like a pretty good guy -- nice to see a newer and differant face at the top of the heap


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 22, 2009)

Duval and Barnes will get some nice paychecks and it should help their tour status..I was helping with deliveries all day and didn't get to watch any of the final round coverage..crazy that Barnes got it to minus 11 early in the 3rd round...I'm rooting for both Duval and Barnes in future events..they both showed alot of spirit to hang in there...and congrats to Glover...enjoy the $5+ million in future endorsement revenue!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 22, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> can't get better than this.  Mickelson in 3 way tie with Glover and Duval, on 17




Man why couldn't I have been watching....nice to see close events..Monday is the new Sunday for the US Open..as it wasn't decided until Monday last season as well..:beer:


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 22, 2009)

Fortunately I found the USGA Iphone application for the US open, so I was able to follow it a little when I could sneak a peak at my phone.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 22, 2009)

That was one AWESOME final round.  Literally with about an hour to go, there were 6 or 7 guys that had very realistic chances of winning.  Glover hung on well today, but I will admit that I was really pulling for Mickelson and Duval.  Just can't imagine how mentally fried Mickelson has to be tonight - hopefully ebverything in the welfare of his family will turn out 100% perfect in the coming weeks!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 23, 2009)

drjeff said:


> That was one AWESOME final round.  Literally with about an hour to go, there were 6 or 7 guys that had very realistic chances of winning.  Glover hung on well today, but I will admit that I was really pulling for Mickelson and Duval.  Just can't imagine how mentally fried Mickelson has to be tonight - hopefully ebverything in the welfare of his family will turn out 100% perfect in the coming weeks!



Yeah lets hope that all goes well for Philly Mick and his wife !

PS Doc :  How'd  the NEW BOOTS work  4 ya ???


----------



## drjeff (Jun 23, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yeah lets hope that all goes well for Philly Mick and his wife !
> 
> PS Doc :  How'd  the NEW BOOTS work  4 ya ???



New boots worked GREAT there Warp!  Gave them a strong water/mudproof test starting almost with the 1st step after I got onto the grounds   By the time I was done, they'd passed the mud up to my ankles test with DRY, flying colors!

It was still one of the funniest things to see both days when I was down there, folks showing up wearing sandals, flip flops, dress shoes, heels, canvas sneakers and lots of white + khaki pants - they look of often terror on their faces when they realized what they had to walk through and how dirty they were going to get was priceless!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 23, 2009)

drjeff said:


> New boots worked GREAT there Warp!  Gave them a strong water/mudproof test starting almost with the 1st step after I got onto the grounds   By the time I was done, they'd passed the mud up to my ankles test with DRY, flying colors!
> 
> It was still one of the funniest things to see both days when I was down there, folks showing up wearing sandals, flip flops, dress shoes, heels, canvas sneakers and lots of white + khaki pants - they look of often terror on their faces when they realized what they had to walk through and how dirty they were going to get was priceless!



GREAT !!!!!!  

I saw some seriously funny shots of folks  look of horror  as they were mired in that bog with their flip flops n'sandals . Gotta luv well manicured painted toenails covered with LawnGUY Land  Slime


----------



## drjeff (Jun 23, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> GREAT !!!!!!
> 
> I saw some seriously funny shots of folks  look of horror  as they were mired in that bog with their flip flops n'sandals . Gotta luv well manicured painted toenails covered with LawnGUY Land  Slime



I will give the USGA credit though in their attempts to deal with mother nature and the fan walkways,  I'd bet that there's hardly a bale of hay available within 15 miles of the course after all that the USGA bought and spread in an attempt to transform the walkways from a true mud pit to just a muddy path.  They also brought in probably well over 100 yards of gravel to use in some of the walkway/parking lot areas that aren't usually parts of holes on the adjacent courses at Bethpage.


----------

